# Fountain Pens - How It's Made



## lwalper (Feb 22, 2015)

Don't know if you watch little vids online, but This one's pretty neat. Pilot fountain pen manufacture.


----------



## builtbybill (Feb 24, 2015)

pretty neat.


----------



## MikeinSC (Feb 26, 2015)

There is a series of about 5 or so videos of Japanese fountain pen makers. I'm pretty sure its called Masters of the Fountain Pen. 
I suggest those videos. They are fantastic.


----------



## vakmere (Mar 4, 2015)

This was cool also. http://youtu.be/SkZxWS5Kta8


----------



## mtassie (Mar 4, 2015)

I like this one, the homemade tools are cool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8jFLYwxMjI


----------



## BigE (Mar 7, 2015)

In the first video, can you imagine being the guy who ran the nib bending machine? Talk about a boring job prone to injury.


----------

